# need 125g buttikoferi tank setup/decorating suggestions



## fishinabarrel (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a tilapia buttikoferi (aka butters) and am going to get a 125 gal for him today probably. Currently he is only 4-4.5" and in a 55 gal by himself since he doesn't seem to play nice with others.

What is the best/most natuaral decor for him? Sand and bigger rocks? Any plants?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I believe they are found in deep, rocky waters. So a gravel/sand substrate with large rocks scattered around should suffice.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

on a side note, do not use glass heater in tank. i had a big ine a while back. he would thrash around so much that he broke the heater. just an fyi


----------

